# this spotlight will change your show this season.



## thrilltainment (Mar 5, 2010)

hey everyone,

we're launching a new product at Transworld next month --- I believe it's going to change the way you light up your show, save you money, and give you ultimate flexibility in lighting your displays!

Darklight presents: the *Precision Alpha* ---- yes, we ran outta letters after our X, Y, and Z series so we're wrapping around the alphabet =)

features:

12V, dual polarity as with all our other lights (doesn't matter how you hook up + and - terminals)
BRIGHTER than our current best seller, the Precision Z, in a SMALLER package (the size of half a Sharpie) --- approx 150lumens output!
fully DIMMABLE via PWM controllers
interchangeable gel filters <--- this is the best feature

Many people attend shows to buy lights from us but the problem is: *they haven't figured out what colors they need that early in the season* ---- we've solved it with the Precision Alpha. This is a super bright WHITE spotlight that allows you to cut out gels and place it in the included lens cap to change colors to anything you need! If you don't want a spotlight, you can cut out a frosted gel filter and place it in the gel cap to get a nice soft wash. This light can also be hooked up to dimmers to achieve any color and any brightness you desire. The best things about the gels, you can actually just get a free swatch book of gels and start cutting out little circles out of the SAMPLES! the fact that we're using so little gel and the LED doesn't get hot enough to burn out the gel, it means you don't even have to pay for gels!

Another great advantage of using gels to change your colors is that the filtered light from gels look a lot softer and less saturated than a LED of that color. For example, a filtered red, won't look nearly as saturated as a red LED. This will give your set a much more theatrical and believable look to it. You also get ultimate flexibility in the color you choose --- you're not limited to the 7 colors of our traditional lights, you can pick any color you want from the swatch book, usually more than 200 colors.

These lights were designed to replace micro-ellipsoidals used in theme parks and dark rides, those lights are bulky and also gets hot using traditional MR16 bulbs. Our Precision Alpha can give a similar amount of light in a much smaller package and less heat.

So how is this gonna save you money? The Precision Alpha will output similar light as a Par-can --- if you're looking at the cost of a Par-can, replacement bulbs, and electricity, a Precision Alpha will ultimately save you money in the long run. The other benefit is that you won't have to pick the colors and have a bunch of unused LEDs because you can't find a scene that uses more green... you can just figure out how many scenes you have and how many props you have, and base your need on that alone. I know most of you don't figure out your lighting needs until everything else is in place... so this will help!

Hope to get some feedback from y'all =)

Cheers,

Quan

Precision α


----------

